# New Year, New Routine



## Spud (Jan 8, 2007)

This will be a high volume routine, 3 day split:

Chest/Tricep/Shoulders/Abs
Quads/Hamstrings/Calves
Back and Biceps

Each seperated with a day of rest, but allowing for a 2 day rest once a week. I will be doing cardio on chest and back days, and as often as I can on my rest days (but definitely not after leg day)

I feel my calves and traps could go for some extra work, so I will doing Standing Calf raises on chest days as well as on leg days. Shrugs will be done on both leg and back day.


----------



## Spud (Jan 8, 2007)

Day 1: BW: 181.3lbs (yeah, I got fat after eating at home over christmas. My parent's cooking is just soooo good)

Bench Press:
135 x 8 warmup
225 x 3 sets x 6,5,4

Tricep Rope Pushdowns:
120 x 10
60 x 8, each arm individually
120 x 8

Pec Deck:
120 x 12
140 x 2 x 8

Incline Bench
135 x 8
185 x 5, 4, 3

Standing Calf Raise
355 x 3 x 8

Inclined Flyes
35 x 10
40 x 2 x 8 (first at a low angle, second at a high angle)

Farmer's Walk
50lb each hand x 4 length. I'd say somewhere around 50m each way.

Abwork
Random planks, frog stand

No cardio today, had to get to class!


----------



## Spud (Jan 11, 2007)

Squats:
135 x 5 warmup
225 x 2 x 6
235 x 6

Good Mornings:
65 x 8
95 x 8
115 x 8 Ugh, after these, my tight hamstrings felt like they had been torn apart.

Calf Raises:
355 x 2 x 10
375 x 2 x 8

Farmer's Walk:
60lbs x 4 lengths
Same distance as before. As always, though I forgot to mention earlier, I did rest between lengths.

Leg Press:
5 plates x 2 x 8
5 + 25lbs x 2 x 8

Lying Leg Curls:
130 x 2 x 8
140 x 8

Shrugs:
225 x 10
275 x 2 x 8


----------



## Spud (Jan 13, 2007)

Bent Over Rows:
135 x 10 warmup
185 x 4 x 5

Leg Raises:
3 x 6

Hammer Curls:
30 x 3 x 6

Pullups:
BW x 10, 6, 5 in various hand positions

Reverse Barbell Curls
45 x 2 x 10
55 x 10

Reverse Flyes
30 x 10
40 x 2 x 9
30 x 9

Hammer Strength Isolateral Row:
70 x 3 x 10

Hyperextensions:
BW + 70 x 2 x 10

Shurgs:
275 x 2 x 10


----------



## Double D (Jan 14, 2007)

First of all I am glad to see a journal here for ya again. And dont worry about the extra lbs your carrying it is winter time.

As for your workout, well I think the squats and leg press in the same workout is overkill. Also I dont like splits like that. I have learned alot over the past 6 months and thats dont so much lift bodyparts. I think something like a total push and a total pull 3 days a week would work well. With the reps being moderate to low. But just let me know and I could shoot something your way. Cya round buddy, again nice to see ya back.


----------



## Spud (Jan 15, 2007)

Incline Bench Press:
135 x 8 warmup
185 x 6
195 x 5
205 x 5

Tricep Rope Pushdowns:
130 x 9
140 x 9
70 x 8, each arm individually
140 x 8

Pec Deck:
130 x 10
140 x 2 x 10

Plate Raises:
45 x 3 x 8

Standing Calf Raise
375 x 3 x 8

Bench Press
135 x 8 very fast, warmup for the motion
185 x 6
225 x 2 x 5

Seated Lateral Raises
25 x 3 x 8

Cable Flyes
50 x 10 downwards
50 x 9 forwards
40 x 8 upwards

Abwork
L-holds
Crunches BW+20 15
Leg Raises x 10
_repeat_
BW+20 Planks 45s, 40s, 30s

Fuck cardio. I am tired.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Spud (Jan 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> First of all I am glad to see a journal here for ya again. And dont worry about the extra lbs your carrying it is winter time.
> 
> As for your workout, well I think the squats and leg press in the same workout is overkill. Also I dont like splits like that. I have learned alot over the past 6 months and thats dont so much lift bodyparts. I think something like a total push and a total pull 3 days a week would work well. With the reps being moderate to low. But just let me know and I could shoot something your way. Cya round buddy, again nice to see ya back.



Thanks for reading!

I have found that my body responds much better to higher volumes. This is especially noticeable if you compare my Chest days. After only a single week, my strength has increased, even with the additional shoulder work in there.

I hope this trend in improvement is not a temporary thing, as it is still possible for overtraining to set it. At the moment, there is not much schoolwork, so I am getting a decent amount of sleep.


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Sleep is always nice, but be sure to keep your cals high. If it works for you then by all means have at it, but listen to your body. If you feel tired and wore out take that extra day off. Best of luck.


----------



## Spud (Jan 18, 2007)

Squats:
155 x 8 warmup
235 x 3 x 5

Good Mornings:
95 x 8
135 x 8

Calf Raises:
375 x 4 x 9

Farmer's Walk:
60lbs x 4 lengths

Lying Leg Curls:
140 x 3 x 8

Leg Press:
5 plates x 2 x 8
5 + 25lbs x 8


No time for shrugs today, had to head to class.
I think i'm also coming down with a cold. Really fucking tired and aching for the past 2 days and today I woke up with a sore throat. This better get better soon.

I'm finding the good mornings to be more taxing on the lower back rather than the hams. I suppose this is because my body instinctivelly bent my knees more to maintain some balance. This would probably have removed alot of tension from my hams.


----------



## Spud (Jan 21, 2007)

Bent Over Rows:
135 x 10 warmup
185 x 4 x 5

Pullups:
BW x 10, 8, 8, 2 in various hand positions

Reverse Barbell Curls
55 x 3 x 10

Reverse Flyes
40 x 3 x 9

Hammer Strength Isolateral Row:
80 x 3 x 9

Hammer Curls:
35 x 3 x 7

Hyperextensions:
BW x 10
BW + 60 x 10
BW + 85 x 10

Shrugs:
225 x 10
275 x 10


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2007)

What sort of rest intervals do you have going on?


----------



## Spud (Jan 21, 2007)

I don't know exactly, I'll have to count next time.

I'm working out with either 2 or 3 people. We just alternate sets and go one after the other. Sometimes it will be longer because we have to adjust the weights and remove/load plates. Today's workout was with 2.

Between exercises, we try to jump from one to another as fast as possible, however the gym is pretty busy so we do tend to wait a bit aswell. Certain machines are also located on a different floor, so there is the time it takes to get there.


----------



## Spud (Jan 23, 2007)

BW: 178.8lbs

My partners ditched today, since I had a late class and had to go after, so I was on my own. The pace picks up very quickly compared to 2 or 3. But maybe I just have ADD or something.

Bench Press:
135 x 8 warmup
225 x 3 sets x 6,6,5

Dips
BW + 8
BW + 35 x 8
BW + 45 x 2 x 8

Pec Deck:
140 x 10
130 x 2 x 10

Incline Bench
155 x 8
185 x 5. Uh uh. No way. 11 sets of chest exercises with not that much rest totally wore me out.

Standing Calf Raise
375 x 4 x 8

Plate Raises
45 x 8,8,6

Tricep Rope Pushdowns:
130 x 10,10,8

Seated Lateral Raises
25 x 2 x 10
Then I did the same thing, but holding 25lb *plates*. I love it! It totally blasts the grip, and the slightly increased distance from the shoulders also increased the force needed to raise it. Two attempted sets, and I couldn't even do 6 on either of them.

Cable Flyes
50 x 3 x 10


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Cable side raises or cable flyes as in chest flyes?


----------



## Spud (Jan 23, 2007)

Chest flyes.


----------



## Spud (Jan 25, 2007)

Squats:
135 x 8 warmup
235 x 2 x 6
245 x 5

SLDL:
105 x 3 x 9

Calf Raises:
375 x 3 x 9
395 x 7

Farmer's Walk:
65lbs x 4 lengths

Lunges:
110 x 3 x 14 (7 per leg)

Lying Leg Curls:
140 x 3 x 8

Shurgs:
225 x 12
235 x 10
255 x 8

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

Are you doing sldl for 3 sets?

I was just wondering because I think if you are squatting 245, I bet you could do more than 105 on sldl's. Just trying to get you to push some bigger numbers on those. I used to stick to 135 for the longest time. But then decided to really push it, right now I just did 355 for 3 reps the other day, give er a try if you like. I just do 2 sets. Hell I figure 2 sets with everything I got is alot better than 4 sets or so with half the effort. But its cool, I maybe way off base.


----------



## Spud (Jan 25, 2007)

Holy shit. Thats some great improvement, going from 135 to 355.

This was my first time doing them, and my hamstrings are rather tight. I didn't want to push the motion too hard at first, just simply get used to the movement. Next week I will up the weight for sure. And yeah, it is 3 sets of 9.


----------



## Double D (Jan 25, 2007)

Well it was kinda me getting past that thought that 135 was enough so I tried like 185 and I was like wow that was easy, so I did 225 for 10. It was tough then I worked my way to where I am now.


----------



## Spud (Jan 26, 2007)

Bent Over Rows:
135 x 10 warmup
205 x 3 x 5

Pullups
BW x 8,7,6 in various hand positions

Pulldowns
125 x 8
130 x 8
135 x 8

Reverse Barbell Curls
55 x 3 x 10

Shurgs:
225 x 10
255 x 2 x 10

Reverse Flyes
40 x 3 x 9

Hammer Strength Isolateral Row:
80 x 3 x 10

Hyperextensions:
BW + 70 x 2 x 10

Hammer Curls:
35 x 3 x 6

I think I really don't like working my biceps. They seem so weak and useless.


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

I used to think the same way. I was using the weight you are using right now. Currently I can do 60"s for 10 reps on hammers now so it all pays off. I didnt do to many curls however, rather alot of rowing and pulling movements.


----------



## Spud (Jan 27, 2007)

I don't know what it is that makes me think so. You know when doing concentration curls, or any type of isolation movement, there is that sharp contraction feeling? I don't get that while doing hammer curls or reverse curls. It seems as though I'm not using my muscle fully.

Fuck, 60lbs is huge.


----------



## Spud (Jan 29, 2007)

Incline Bench Press:
135 x 8 warmup
205 x 3 x 5

Tricep Bar Pushdowns:
130 x 9
140 x 2 x 8

Pec Deck:
140 x 3 x 9

Bench Press
135 x 8
225 x 5
235 x 4
225 x 4

Plate Raises:
45 x 3 x 8

Standing Calf Raise
375 x 2 x 9
395 x 8

Seated Lateral Raises
25 x 2 x 8
30 x 8

Cable Flyes
50 x 10 forward
40 x 9 up
50 x 8 forward
40 x 9 up

Feeling good today. Hit a good number on that incline to start, but it totally wore me out for the flat bench. I think I need another tricep isolation exercise. Unfortunately dips hurt my partner's shoulders, so I can't do those. Maybe overhead extensions or skullcrushers?


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

The contraction is not what makes you stronger. Lifting the weights in general and adding weight to the bar or DB's constantly adds strength.


----------



## fufu (Jan 29, 2007)

Good benching.


----------



## Spud (Jan 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> The contraction is not what makes you stronger. Lifting the weights in general and adding weight to the bar or DB's constantly adds strength.



True, but it feels like my triceps haven't hit the threshold necessary for an optimal response to incurr an increase in strength. Close, but no cigar. Though this may be due to the fact that I had to wait for one of my partners after the first 2 exercises for like 20 minutes.


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah that will do it, waiting that long between sets or exercises will definitly throw a monkey wrench in it.


----------



## Spud (Jan 30, 2007)

I've decided that for the upcoming leg day (thursday) i will do 2 20 rep sets of squats.


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

Have fun with those 20 reppers. Blah.....I wont be doin those anytime soon. I want to keep my food down, haha.


----------



## Spud (Jan 31, 2007)

Hahaha, I hope they're as deadly as I think they are. I got the idea to do them while reading your journal.


----------



## Spud (Feb 1, 2007)

Squats:
185 x 20, 18

These are fucking brutal.

SLDL:
135 x 2 x 8
185 x 8
205 x 8

Calf Raises:
395 x 3 x 9
395 x 7

Farmer's Walk:
65lbs x 4 lengths

Lying Leg Curls:
140 x 8
150 x 8
150 x 6

Shrugs:
225 x 10
245 x 10
265 x 8

My god. Not that much leg work today, but what a shocker! Those 20 reps were intense. They were as much a leg workout as they were cardio.


----------



## Double D (Feb 1, 2007)

I couldve done 3 sets of those 20 reppers and called it a day. Fick that.


----------



## Spud (Feb 2, 2007)

Hahaha, that probably would have been a better idea. I ended up being so tired later on in the day that I fell asleep at 9:30.

I did take your advice on the SLDL's though. I really pushed myself to get up to 205. Even though the movement is very similar to doing Good Morning's, I can do a much higher weight on the SLDLs. And gosh, are they good for the posture!


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

They are excellent for many things. I like the DOMS I get in my rear delts from em. Excellent!


----------



## Spud (Feb 3, 2007)

Deadlifts: I haven't done these in a long time, and my lower back was still hurting from Thursday, so I decided to go easy on the weight.
135 x 10 warmup
205 x 3 x 5

Pulldowns
140 x 8
150 x 8
150 x 8

Reverse Shrugs:
150 x 3 x 10

Reverse Barbell Curls
55 x 8
65 x 8
55 x 8

Long bar Rows:
150 x 10
175 x 10
185 x 8

Reverse Flyes
40 x 9
30 x 8
30 x 8

Hammer Curls:
35 x 3 x 6

Shrugs:
225 x 10
245 x 10
275 x 10

I added reverse shrugs to help my shoulder posture a bit. That, in combination with being mentally aware of my overactive upper traps, will help.


----------



## Spud (Feb 3, 2007)

Forgot about 4 lengths of Farmer's Walks with 65lb dumbbells. Stupid thing won't let me edit it.


----------



## Spud (Feb 3, 2007)

ugh... beer sure sets back growth.


----------



## Spud (Feb 5, 2007)

BW: 180.3lbs I don't feel fatter, so it must be muscle!

Incline Bench Press:
125 x 8 warmup
195 x 5
215 x 2 x 5

Tricep Rope Pushdowns:
150 x 9
140 x 2 x 8

Pec Deck:
140 x 3 x 9

Standing Calf Raise:
395 x 3 x 8

Military Press
115 x 2 x 5
125 x 4

Seated Lateral Raises
25 x 3 x 8

Cable Flyes
50 x 10 forward
40 x 9 forward
40 x 8 up
40 x 9 up

Abwork: Weighted crunches + Planks.

Definitely need to up the numbers on the Military press. Though from this I can see that my few weeks on the Westside template really did something. I think I was 1RMing those at 135 before.


----------



## Spud (Feb 8, 2007)

Squats:
135 x 10 warmup
235 x 5
235 x 5
245 x 6. The last one was difficult, but not too hard for me to make it 2 sets of 245 next time.

SLDL:
135 x 8
185 x 8
195 x 3 x 8

Calf Raises:
395 x 4 x 8

Farmer's Walk:
65lbs x 2 lengths

Leg Press:
5.5 plates x 3 x 8

Lying Leg Curls:
140 x 8
150 x 8
150 x 6


----------



## Spud (Feb 9, 2007)

Follow up to yesterday's routine.

I think that hit my CNS really hard. I didn't go with a partner, so the entire workout went at a faster pace. I believe I started at 12:35 and got changed and left at 1:15. The entire workout took maybe 45-50 minutes.

Anyways, the stress upon my body was so severe, that at 9pm, I had to sleep. My body felt like it was shutting down, but not in an ill way. So I napped for an hour, woke up and studied, but after an hour or two of studying, I had to nap AGAIN! I ended up sleeping from 2am till about 6:30.

Now, the lesson is, never do a fast paced leg workout the day before 2 tests. I have 2 courses today, and both have tests! FUCK! I should have studied instead of working out, like my partners did. There's less than 3 hours left. I'm gonna study my face off and then it'll be time to face the challenge.


----------



## Spud (Feb 10, 2007)

Bent Over Rows:
135 x 10 warmup
205 x 3 x 5

Pulldowns
150 x 2 x 8
160 x 8

Reverse Shrugs:
170 x 3 x 10

Reverse Barbell Curls
65 x 3 x 8

One Arm Cable Rows:
125 x 2 x 8
135 x 8

Reverse Flyes
40 x 2 x 8

Hammer Curls:
35 x 6
40 x 2 x 6. These felt exactly like the 35's. Maybe I will try 45's next time.

Shrugs:
205 x 8
265 x 8
315 x 8. FUCK YEAH.


----------



## Spud (Feb 12, 2007)

Incline Bench Press:
135 x 6 warmup
165 x 20. These are fucking harder than the squats.
155 x 16

Tricep Rope Pushdowns:
140 x 3 x 8

Flat Bench DB Flyes
35 x 8
30 x 2 x 7

Standing Calf Raise:
410 x 3 x 8

Seated Lateral Raises
25 x 3 x 8

Military Press
95 x 2 x 4
75 x 2 x 5


----------



## Spud (Feb 15, 2007)

Squats:
135 x 10 warmup
235 x 3 x 5

SLDL:
135 x 8
225 x 8
265 x 2 x 8. Totally uped the weight on these. I'm very happy.

Calf Raises:
405 x 3 x 8

Farmer's Walk:
70lbs x 4 lengths

Leg Press:
5.5 plates x 3 x 8

Lying Leg Curls:
150 x 2 x 8
160 x 7


----------



## Spud (Feb 19, 2007)

BW: 179.9lb

Bench Press:
135 x 8 warmup
235 x 2 x 5
225 x 6

Skullcrushers:
EZ Bar + 50 x 3 x 8

Pec Deck:
150 x 3 x 8

Abwork:
Crunches + 20
Planks + 25

Standing Calf Raise:
410 x 3 x 9

Military Press
95 x 2 x 5
105 x 5

Seated Lateral Raises
25 x 3 x 8

Dips:
BW + 45 x 2 x 8
BW + 45 x 6

Some cardio for like 10 minutes. I gotta get back into shape.


----------



## Luke95 (Feb 19, 2007)

Spud said:


> Some cardio for like 10 minutes. I gotta get back into shape.





I hear ya spud


----------



## Spud (Feb 19, 2007)

I need some advice on the standing calf raises. I've maxed out the machine already and thats including 2 add-on weights that total about 10lbs (i think). What should I do now? Move onto a barbell or do them one legged?


----------



## Spud (Feb 22, 2007)

Squats:
135 x 8 warmup
245 x 3 x 5. Feels good.

SLDL:
135 x 8. Piece of cake.
225 x 8. Ok.
275. Fuck. My back exploded.

I am going to take 2 weeks off, or however long it takes for my back to heal.

Did some easy running with a friend. He showed me how to run properly, somewhat.

Abwork.

Weighted crunches, Weighted tabletops
Hanging Leg Raises
Side bends.


----------



## Spud (Feb 24, 2007)

Pulldowns supersetted with uh... pulldowns.
Vertical downwards pull first, then diagonal pull. In other words, parallell to chest then perpendicular.
140 x 5 each,alternating
140 x 5 each
140 x 4 each

Reverse Barbell Curls
55 x 3 x 8

Reverse Flyes
40 x 9
40 x 8
30 x 8

1arm Cable rows
100 x 10
110 x 8
120 x 8

Hammer Curls:
40 x 3 x 6

Shrugs:
315 x 3 x 8


----------



## Spud (Feb 27, 2007)

BW: 177.8lb

Bench Press:
235 x 5
245 x 4. Not so good on the last one, had to have assistance.
235 x 5. Again, spot on the last one.

Skullcrushers:
EX + 50 x 3 x 8

Cable Flyes:
50 x 8 down
40 x 8 up
60 x 8 down
45 x 6 up

Front Lateral Raise (per arm):
25 x 8
30 x 2 x 8

Military Press:
105 x 3
95 x 2 x 5

Calf Raise (single leg):
195 x 8
215 x 8
195 x 8

Pec Deck
140 x 3 x 8

Abwork:
Weighted Crunches and Tabletops + 25lb
Hanging Leg Raises. I can get my legs higher now.


----------



## Spud (Mar 4, 2007)

So after a bunch of rest, I have decided to once again modify my routine. Starting Thursday, I will be doing an explosive power based routine. I'm gonna have to put alot of thought into designing the exercises, but they'll definitely be fun to do.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 9, 2007)

Not bad for a root vegetable.


----------



## goob (Mar 9, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> Not bad for a root vegetable.



 
I guess thats a close to a compliment you get from the 'Dyl.


----------



## Spud (Mar 17, 2007)

So apparently I'm a terrible judge of distance. What I thought was 50m for the farmer's walk is, by my friends' estimates, around 80 or 90m.

My new routine is failry complex and dynamic. Half the exercises I don't even know what to call. But I am supplementing it with much more cardio and some normal weights.


----------



## fufu (Mar 24, 2007)

What happened to your back?


----------

